# Gender Ratio of cockatiels



## Interface5 (Jan 11, 2018)

So I am purchasing a cockatiel soon I plan on getting a handfed baby which means I will not know the gender of the baby so I just want to know what the ratio is for baby's is it more likely female or more likely male or the same thanks for your help and sorry if this is on the wrong thread I just thought this one fit most well anyway thank you and bye


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

It depends on what colour mutation the baby is and what the parents are. If it's a mutation like pied there's generally no way of knowing the gender at that age.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!

I don't think anyone has ever sat down to calculate this, BUT if the baby is a sex-linked mutation like pearl, cinnamon, or lutino, you are more likely to get a girl because it's easier to get girls of these mutations than boys.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The overall ratio is 50/50 male and female, but girls outnumber the boys for sex-linked mutations (lutino, cinnamon, pearl). If you know what color the parents were, there are times that you can be absolutely certain of the sex. If dad is visual for a sex-linked mutation and mom is not, then all the chicks that have this mutation are girls and all the chicks that don't have it are boys.


----------



## Interface5 (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you for all your responses to this it has been very helpful and I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

I dont know why but I usually have 2 girls against 8 boys ratio,regardless of color,all the time there are way more boys then girls. I actually have a waiting list for females while cocks are plenty..And many people have told me how they have purchased a ''girl'' only for it turn to be a ''boy" Good luck with your new cockatiel !


----------



## Interface5 (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks this extra comment just puts me more at ease I am hopping for a male because I do not want to have to do with egg laying and of course the males can talk


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> of course the males can talk


Not necessarily. Don't want you to get disappointed but when I had my flock of 12 (6 males, 6 females) I NEVER had a male that talked. There have been some tiels on here that have talked but it's nothing close to what larger parrots can do. They are great at copying whistles though!!


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

roxy culver said:


> Not necessarily. Don't want you to get disappointed but when I had my flock of 12 (6 males, 6 females) I NEVER had a male that talked. There have been some tiels on here that have talked but it's nothing close to what larger parrots can do. They are great at copying whistles though!!


They may talk is certain conditions are met: That includes-not buying a mate-having single bird and most importantly-vast amount of time spent with cockatiel every day. Ideally is to buy young tame male and dedicate him at least half an hour daily-talking,repeating,whistling and so on. But cockatiels talking ability is still worse then budgies and nowhere near large parrots. But I am sure if time is invested some results will be seing


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> They may talk is certain conditions are met: That includes-not buying a mate-having single bird and most importantly-vast amount of time spent with cockatiel every day. Ideally is to buy young tame male and dedicate him at least half an hour daily-talking,repeating,whistling and so on. But cockatiels talking ability is still worse then budgies and nowhere near large parrots. But I am sure if time is invested some results will be seing


Right. I've also seen that they are more likely to copy a female voice than a male voice (higher pitch, easier to imitate.) It really just depends on the bird. I just don't want the OP to be disappointed if the bird doesn't talk.


----------



## Interface5 (Jan 11, 2018)

I like whistling and it is what I meant to type the first time from the cockatiels that I have seen talk its mostly sounds like they are just whistling in tune with the words nevertheless I am still perfectly happy with a tiel that can wistle.


----------

